# Man cures his own "terminal" cancer with alternative treatments



## Knightofalbion (Oct 12, 2012)

An inspirational true story...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/man-cures-himself-of-cancer-using-1325900


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 12, 2012)

PS: £30 sterling is roughly equivalent to $50 US


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2012)

Small price to pay for health, good for him!  Many times Mother Nature gives us all we need to heal.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 31, 2012)

In a similar vein, read the story of John Edrich (a famous cricketer here in England) cured of his deadly cancer thanks to mistletoe...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...injections-cured-cancer-killed-years-ago.html


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sorry to be cynical, but every time I hear a story like that,I wonder if someone isn't pulling a scam.
Medicare pays,they'll bill you with all kinds of threats attached and you'll pay too.
Like I said,cynical. 
3 years ago I got a bill for 28k,for a 24 hour stay in the hospital for heat stroke,apparently I had 4 stress tests on the treadmill, must've been in a coma that I don't remember, 
Took 6 months to clear that up 
.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2017)

If the truth were known, most of these overpriced prescription drugs are just a combination of natural ingredients that they have managed to combine in the lab to accomplish a given result.  I doubt that there are any ingredients in them that justify the huge prices being charged.  But, then, people taking these drugs have to help pay for the billions of advertising dollars, and the multi-million dollar salaries of the company executives....and the millions of dollars donated to the politicians to keep things "status quo".


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 3, 2017)

Epi pen anyone?


----------

